# Where to buy, Terms/Diesels??



## limegreenbrute03 (Apr 26, 2011)

Just looking for the best place to buy some 29.5 Terms and MSA Diesels?? Can anyone give me any insight on some places with good prices? Maybe a vendor on here even?? Thanks guys!
--Josh


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Super atv.... The makers of the terms


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah they are probably going to be the cheapest place.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

And to be honest i havent seen anyone else selling them anyway


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

If you are getting the 29.5x10x12 let me know I have one brand new for sale.


----------



## limegreenbrute03 (Apr 26, 2011)

03maxpower said:


> If you are getting the 29.5x10x12 let me know I have one brand new for sale.


I'm actually getting the 29.5x10x14. Thanks though


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

No problem


----------

